# turning down job



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

i go out yesterday and look at a roof that had gotten some wind damange. what happen was a aluminum awning blew off one side went over the roof and hit a rear flat roof. looked it over and all i could really see is that the awning dug into a small part of the peel and stick flat roof, also scraped across the shingles in a few spots. so the home owner wants a price to replace about a square of the flat roof, even though its just a couple 1' gouges that can easily be patched over. as for the few scrapes in the shingles, well he wants 54' X three courses up replaced. there are also a couple of shingles that have a 1/4" corner, if even that, broken and he wants complete sections replaced. the more i think about it the more i think he just wants a really high price to put in front of his insurance company. figure his insurance company will figure a price and then he will stick the high estimate in there face with the argument of that this is what a lic. roofer wants to fix it. reality is the price would be for what the home owner wants, not what i figure it really needs. im not going to get involved in what seems be a way for the home owner to rip off his insurance company, and there are plenty of them out there. reminds me f a roof i looked at that was 10 years old, dimensional shingles, 3 had blown off, he had me give him a price for a complete new roof, told him he didnt need a complete roof but he insisted. guess in the end he got money out of his insurance company and then did the job himself. guess there are people out there that know how to milk the system. more power to them but im going to pass. ofcourse i could give him what he wants then when the insurance company calls i can tell them the truth = that it needs a $300.00 repair but the home owner wants a $2000.00 repair. na ill stay away.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I always say, insurance brings out the worst in people. The property owner wants something for free and most contractors seem to take advantage of that greed. I adopted the policy of do it my way, or not at all. Which means I do very very little insurance work. My business practices just don't jive with the cheapo home owner wanting to get a free roof, or worse yet PROFIT from the roof damage, and the insurance company looking to control their profits and pay out as little as possible.

I've gotten calls from people saying "I want a new roof." I go out loko at it what ever give them a proposal etc... only to get a call back from some insurance person asking why I told the home owner they needed a new roof. I do the honest thing, because I am not smart enough to remember my lies, and I hate being taken advantage of, and I am not going to lie for someone else, "Sir, I never said that. The home owner told them they wanted a price for a new roof. I didn't even bother looking for any damages." I hate that chit, I hate storm work!


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

thats why im staying out of it from now on.


----------



## HartsRoofing (Oct 9, 2012)

*Choosing jobs*

Good choice, I would do the same!


----------



## Dallas-Roofing (May 10, 2013)

What you can do is have the home owner sign your proposal in getting the work done if the insurance company agrees with the repairs. Also you may want to inform your home owner that his deductible is probably more than $2,000, so he will not get help anyways. 

Devin Mahdi
DFW Roofing Contractors


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

i pass on it. let some one else help him cheat his insurance company. dont need the problems.


----------

